# Pattern - Hausaufgaben hilfe



## theeogflip (29. Nov 2016)

Hallo,

Ich habe einige Fragen, jedoch weiß ich auf einen großteil keine Lösung, kann mit da jemand helfen?


Frage1:

Was wird beim Command-Pattern mit dem Interface ICommand in jeder Command-Klasse gemacht?

- Es wird Implementiert

- Es wird vererbt

- Es wird überschrieben

- Es wird überladen





Frage2:

Wozu wird das DAO-Pattern in der Regel nicht verwendet?

-  Zur Entkopplung von Zugriffen auf den Hauptspeicher

-  Zur Entkopplung von Zugriffen auf Datenbanken verschiedener Hersteller

-  Zur Entkopplung von Zugriffen auf die einzelnen Tabellen einer Datenbank

-  Zur Entkopplung von Zugriffen auf Datenspeicher



Frage3:

Welche Aussage ist in Benzug auf das Observer-Pattern falsch?

-  Änderungen am beobachteten Objekt führen selbst bei einer sehr hihen Beobachtungszahl nur zu geringen Performanceverlusten

-  Das beobachtete Objekt bietet eine Schnittstelle zur An- und Abmeldung von Beobachtern

-  Die beobachtenden Objekte implementieren eine Schnitstelle zut Benachrichtigung bei Zustandsänderungen

-  Das beobachtete Objekt liefert keine Informationen darüber, was sich geändert hat, sondern nur, dass sich was geändert hat.



Frage4:

Wozu dient das Factory-Pattern

-  Zum Erzeugen von Implementierungen

-  Zum Erzeugen von Instanzen

-  Zum Erzeugen von Klassen

-  Zum Erzeugen von Vererbungen



Frage5:

Welche Aussage ist in Bezug auf das MVC-Pattern falsch?

-  Das MVC-Pattern muss immer zusammen mit einem Observer-Pattern realisiert werden, damit Änderungen im Model auch in der View angezeigt werden können

-  Mithilfe des MVC-Pattern wird eine Anwendung in die drei Teile Präsentation,Datenhaltung und Programmsteuerung zerlegt

-  Das MVC-Pattern stellt eine Idee dar, die je nach Anwendungsfall auf mehrere unterschiedliche Arten realisiert werden kann.

-  Das MVC-Pattern erleichtert spätere Änderungen oder Erweiterungen und ermöglicht somit eine Wiederverwendbarkeit der einzelnen Komponenten



Frage6:

Wer wird wie und von wem beim Observer-Pattern informiert?

-  Wenn sich ihr Zustand ändert, informieren Objekte ein zentrales Objekt von der Änderung

-  Wenn sich sein Zustand ändert, informiert ein Objekt mehrere andere Objekte „gleichzeitig“

-  Wenn sich ihr Zustand ändert, informieren sich darüber alle zusammengeschlossene Objekte gegenseitig

-  Wenn sich sein Zustand ändert, informiert ein Objekt ein anderes Objekt, welches dann gegebenenfalls ein weiteres Objekt darüber informiert



Frage7:

Welche Klasse implementiert beim Observer-Pattern das Interface IObserver?

-  Die aufrufende Klasse

-  Die beobachtete Klasse

-  Die beobachtende Klasse

-  Die ausführende Klasse



Frage8:

Wieso programmiert man beim DAO-Pattern die Business-Klassen gegen Interfaces?

-  Weil die Objekte oft zu Listen hinzugefügt werden und man bei Listen in Java in der Regel gegen interfaces programmiert

-  Um die Unabhängigkeit der Anwendung von der verwendeten Persistenzschicht zu gewährleisten

-  Um die Persistenzschicht unabhängig von der Anwendung gestalten zu können

-  Damit die IDs der Businessobjekte in einer anderen Systemschicht nicht manipuliert werden können



Frage9:

Wer wird wie und von wem bei „Chain of Reponsibility“-Pattern informiert

-  Wenn sich ihr Zustand ändert, informieren sich darüber alle zusammengeschlossenen Objekte gegenseitig

-  Wenn sich ihr Zustand ändert, informieren Objekte ein uentrales Objekt von der Änderung

-  Wenn sich sein Zustand ändert, informiert ein Objekt ein anderes Objekt, welches dann gegegenenfalls ein weiteres Objekt darüber informiert.

-  Wenn sich sein Zustand ändert, informiert ein Objekt mehrere andere Objekte „gleichzeitig“





Frage10:

In welchem Fall bietet sich die Verwendung des Strategy-Pattern nicht an?

-  Algorithmen sollen austauschbar sein

-  Es werden unterschiedliche Implementationen eines Algorithmus benötigt

-  Algorothmen sollen wiederverwendet werden

-  Die Anzahl an verschiedenen Algorithmen soll reduziert werden



Frage 11:

Welcher Zugriffsmodifizierer wird beim Singleton in der Regel bei einer als Singleton realisierten Klasse für den Konstruktor verwendet?

-  Private

-  protected

-  public

-  package private





Frage 12:

Wozu wird das Command-Pattern verwendet?

-  Zur Kopplung von Datenzugriffen

-  Zur Kopplung von auslösenden und ausführenden Objekten

-  Zur Entkollpung von Datenzugriffen

-  Zur Entkopplung von auslösenden und ausführenden Objekten



Frage13:

Wie wird beim Singleton-Pattern bei der Realisierung eines Singleton das Attribut instance erzeugt?

-  Als öffentliche Klassenattribut

-  Als statisches Instanzatttribut

-  Als private Klassenattribut

-  Als privates Instanzattribut





Frage14:

Welche Getter gibt es beim Singleton-Pattern in einer als Singleton realisierten Klasse?

-  Einen nichtstatischen Getter für das Attribut instance und statische Getter für die anderen Attribute der Klasse

-  Für alle Attribute der Klasse statischer Getter

-  Für alle Attribute der Klasse nichtstatischer Getter

-  Einen statischen Getter für das Attribut instance und nichtstatischer Getter für die anderen Attribute der Klasse





Frage15:

Wie sind beim Factory-Pattern die Methoden in einer Factory in der Regel definiert?

-  Private.... create(...) ????

-  Private static .... create(...)

-  Public static .... create(...)

-  Public ... create(...)



Frage16:

Welche Methoden enthält in der Regel das Interface ICommand, welches zum Realisieren des Command-Pattern erstellt wurde?

-  Add() und remove()

-  Execute() und undo() ???

-  Save() und delete()

-  Show() und hide()





Frage 17:

Welche Aussage bezüglich der Entwurfmuster ist falsch?

-  Ihr möglichst vielseitiger Einsatz garantiert eine gute Softwareachitektur

-  Sie stellen eine wiederverwendbare Vorlage zur Problemlösung dar

-  Sie sind bewährte Lösungsschablonen für wiederkehrende Entwurfsprobleme

-  Sie bieten erprobte Konzepte dafür, während des Entwicklungsprozesses auftretende Probleme zu lösen



Frage18:

Wofür gibt es beim DAO-Pattern ein eigenes Zugriffsobjekt?

-  Für jedes zu persistierende Objekt der Benutzeroberfläche

-  Für jedes zu persistierende Businessobjekt

-  Für jede zu persistierende Benutzereinstellung

-  Für jeden zu persistierenden Anwender



Frage19:

Welche Aussge stimmt in Benzug auf das Decorator-Pattern nicht?

-  Das Pattern dient der Vermeidung zahlreicher Unterklassen

-  Die dekotierende Klasse hat die gleiche Schnittstelle wie die zu dekorierdne Klasse

-  Sowohl die zu dekorierende Klasse als auch die dekorierende Klasse implementieren das gleiche Interface

-  Die zu dekorierende Klasse hat die gleiche Schnittstelle wie die dekorierende Klasse





Frage20:

Wozu wird das Singleton-Pattern verwendet?

-  Es soll nur einmal auf jede Instanz der Klasse zugegriffen werden

-  Es soll nur eine Instanzu der Klasse existieren  ???!

-  Es soll nur einmal von der Klasse geerbt werden dürfen

-  Es soll nur eine Klasse in jeder Instanz existieren


----------



## Elenteria (30. Nov 2016)

Gib uns doch mal deine Vorschläge für die richtigen Antworten, dann kann man dir auch helfen und sagen was warum eventuell falsch ist.


----------



## VfL_Freak (30. Nov 2016)

Moin,

was soll das werden?   Ein Gewinnspiel?? 
Dann solltest Du auch schreiben, was es zu gewinnen gibt ... 

Du könntest ja wenigstens mal Deine Ideen/Vermutungen dabei schreiben, damit wir eine Diskussionsgrundlage haben!
Ich denke nicht, dass Dir einfach so die Lösungen präsentiert werden !!

Zudem könntest Du Dir das meiste auch per Google erschliessen 

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Nuiton (30. Nov 2016)

Also eine Kaffeetasse mit dem Java-Logo drauf waere schon mal ein Anfang.


----------



## VfL_Freak (30. Nov 2016)

Hehehe


----------



## theeogflip (1. Dez 2016)

Ich habe zu dieser frage eine frage:


Welche Aussge stimmt in Benzug auf das Decorator-Pattern nicht?

- Das Pattern dient der Vermeidung zahlreicher Unterklassen

- Die dekotierende Klasse hat die gleiche Schnittstelle wie die zu dekorierdne Klasse

- Sowohl die zu dekorierende Klasse als auch die dekorierende Klasse implementieren das gleiche Interface

- Die zu dekorierende Klasse hat die gleiche Schnittstelle wie die dekorierende Klasse



Die Richtige Antwort sollte doch sein: 
Das Pattern dient der Vermeidung zahlreicher Unterklassen. 
oder liege ich falsch?


----------



## VfL_Freak (1. Dez 2016)

theeogflip hat gesagt.:


> Die Richtige Antwort sollte doch sein:
> Das Pattern dient der Vermeidung zahlreicher Unterklassen.
> oder liege ich falsch?


ein klares JEIN  auch die zweite Antwort ist richtig!
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Decorator
https://www.philipphauer.de/study/se/design-pattern/decorator.php

Gruß Klaus


----------



## theeogflip (1. Dez 2016)

Aber die frage geht doch auf: Welche Aussge stimmt in Benzug auf das Decorator-Pattern *nicht*?

heist das also 1 und 2 sind in diesem fall richtig als Antwort?


----------

